# mass Effect 3 Nebenmissionen !



## superbaum (7. März 2012)

Hallo


woran erkennt man bei mass Effect 3 Nebenmissionen ? 

und wo findet man die ?


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2012)

Also, ich hab es natürlich noch nicht, aber bei ME2 war es (wie in den meisten Rollenspielen) so: idR kriegst du ja einen Hauptauftrag und landest dann auf einem Planeten, und wenn Du einfach mal dort alle möglichen Personen ansprichst, die nicht durch den Hauptauftrag markiert sind, wirst Du immer wieder auf Nebenquests treffen. Vor allem merkst Du oft, dass es eine Nebenquest ist, weil es etwas ist, das ganz offensichtlich nichts mit der Hauptstory zu tun hat, zB ein Kaufmann braucht Ware und kann selber grad nicht von seinem Stand weg.

Wenn Du so einen Auftrag annimmst, dann kannst Du ja mal schauen, ob in der Missionsübersicht die neue Quest dann anders markiert ist, vlt. gibt es sogar eine Spalte mit der Hauptquest und eine andere für Nebenquests? Ich meine, es hätte bei ME2 ebenfalls deutlich sichtbar eine Trennung sehen können..


----------



## Chris1q1q (8. März 2012)

In ME3 sind die Nebenmissionen oft unmarkiert.

Also Questlog lesen, genau umschauen und aufmerksam sein.

Klasse game übrigens. Hier eine kleine Zwischensequenz (Minimale Spoiler)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjaNSWxEZUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## superbaum (8. März 2012)

wo kann man die Nebenmissionen sehen ?

was man noch machen muß und was man schon hat


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2012)

sry, aber gibt es da keine Anleitung? ^^  ansonsten geh einfach mal die Tastenbelegung durch und sie einfach mal nach, mit welcher Taste man das Journal / Questbuch oder so aufrufen kann.


----------



## jo0 (8. März 2012)

Also so wie ich das gesehen habe, steht vor den Hauptmissionen immer Priorität:
Und bei den Nebenmissionen steht nichts davor.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (21. März 2012)

alle missionen, die nicht priorität davor haben sind nebenmisssionen soweit ich es verstenden habe


----------



## Mellsei (22. März 2012)

richtig ^^.. wozu sollte sonst davor Priorität stehen ? 0o... da bin ich mir sehr sicher
und für die Frage wie man das Logbuch auf macht .. auf PC einfach ESC und dann auf der linken Seite auf Logbuch ...dort sind Missionen und die weitere Informationen. Auf den Konsolen schätz ich mal auf den Startknopf  , doch auch dort auf der linken Seite.
Ob das nun Logbuch oder Questbuch heißt erinnre ich mich nicht .. daher Namen könnte ich verwechselt haben


----------

